# Who sells headers for the 1.4 turbo?



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

As of right now, BNR racing has only developed headers for the 1.8s.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks for the fast reply  and aweh... Well guess we gotta get on it haha. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

sounds interesting, keep me posted!
As for vendor accounts message one of our admins or moderators for full details! 
cheers and good luck with the 1.4 headers!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You do realize the turbo and exhaust manifold are one piece right? There will never be a header(notice no plural since there is only one head on a 4 cylinder) made for the 1.4T engine.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

yeah exactly, I was gunna say without a turbo swap there would be no point for the headers but I wanna see what they can do lol.....


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Turbo engines do not have headers. They have an exhaust manifold instead. 

The exhaust manifold on these cars is not restrictive enough that you would have any difference, while still using the stock turbo. Any decent turbo upgrade will come with a new manifold, if the stock one is not big enough.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Now if a person wanted an upgraded turbo it would require a new custom *turbo manifold*, not a header. Similar but functionally not the same.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I like my little 1.4L Turbo....hes so friendly.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Only way you can do this is 4 turbo's, lots of luck trying?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ haha, Bugatti flow


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Turbo cars can have headers, but the Cruze's integral header would be hard to replace and package and would require a different turbo. With the high backpressue a turbo creates, There's not as much benefit from a header as there is on a normally aspirated setup.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> Turbo cars can have headers, but the Cruze's integral header would be hard to replace and package and would require a different turbo. With the high backpressue a turbo creates, There's not as much benefit from a header as there is on a normally aspirated setup.


Turbo engines have manifolds not headers. Headers come into a collector which is then connected to you exhaust pipes. Manifold connects right to the turbo. The only turbo engines which have headers use a remote turbo system, and it is aftermarket and not very efficient (it works, but a lot is lost due to the long tubing running between the engine and turbo)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was really into this back in the 50's, but kind of died out in the 60's. drastic improvements could be made back then, but was with the total engine, like tuned intake and exhaust, plus completely rebuilding the engine with much heavier components to take the load. Not to mention the suspension, brakes, and drivetrain. And all these mods were legal back then.

When I got my 88 Supra, was a complete kit available for wound $10k that not only included all the engine parts, a dual stage turbo charger, exhaust, suspension, brakes, and intercooler, that promised a HP boost to over 575 HP. Kicked it around for awhile, but what the heck, the way it was stocked, could get a speeding ticket when parked.

Then there are insurance companies and the EPA to deal with, with any modifications, when they say we are a country with laws, they weren't kidding.

Little 1.4 L is already outputting 1.6 HP per cube that by all engineering feats is fantastic. Really nothing available for it save playing with the intake filter and the exhaust with for the most part, a bit of exaggeration. Only hope the Cruze is as good as our 04 Cavalier, over ten years old now with road salt and still has the original exhaust system on it.

Another way to get more noise, is to get an MP3. Ha, thinking about recording my own by revving my 40 year old chain saw.

Stepdaughter recently got a speeding ticket by doing 29 in a 25, those court cost are a killer, not to mention what her insurance company did to her rates.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Turbo engines have manifolds not headers. Headers come into a collector which is then connected to you exhaust pipes. Manifold connects right to the turbo. The only turbo engines which have headers use a remote turbo system, and it is aftermarket and not very efficient (it works, but a lot is lost due to the long tubing running between the engine and turbo)
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I have had several turbocharged cars in my life. I have a 1986 Buick Grand National in the garage. Exhaust Manifold comes from the factory (cast iron) and headers are aftermarket.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> I have had several turbocharged cars in my life. I have a 1986 Buick Grand National in the garage. Exhaust Manifold comes from the factory (cast iron) and *headers are aftermarket*.


Which is what I said.
it is a remote turbo setup, albeit a short remote, as it moves the turbo farther from the output of the exhaust.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the part I did not agree with. "Turbo engines have manifolds not headers" . And who cares anyways  I just dont understand why people buy an economy car and start modding the **** out of it. The cruze is a fun little economy car, thats it. I almost bought a Focus ST but it as $30k and I knew I was going to touch the **** thing.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Turbo cars have manifolds weither it be tubular, cast iron, log style ect they are manifolds. And as far as aftermarket goes I have only heard of someone upgrading the turbo and having to use the stock mani to do it. Have yet to see an aftermarket but will need to be a new mani and turbo seeing as how the stock is built into the stock log style mani. I personally am not a fan of the design imo but that's just mo. Would like to see someone build a street able cruze like the blue sema one 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> This is the part I did not agree with. "Turbo engines have manifolds not headers" . And who cares anyways


Most people care, as it is confusion of terms for parts which actually function quite different from each other. Turbo Engines do not have Headers, unless using a remote turbo system, as headers cannot mate up with the turbo, plain and simple. A remote Turbo uses headers because the turbo actually connects to the exhaust down the line, not right to the headers.



Gnfanatic said:


> I just dont understand why people buy an economy car and start modding the **** out of it. The cruze is a fun little economy car, thats it. I almost bought a Focus ST but it as $30k and I knew I was going to touch the **** thing.


Because it is a matter of personal preference. Just because you don't like it, doesn't mean squat to those who do. We like to personalize our cars, and modding is a part of that. I didn't buy and Eco Cruze because of the gas mileage, I bought it because it was in my price range, decently equipped, was available, and a nice little car. I mod it because I want it to be a little more fun to drive. I am not trying to make it the fastest thing around, but who cares, it is all about my personal tastes and what I like for my car.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

Having headers flanged directly to the turbo is not uncommon on turbo race engines and even some custom enthusiasts builds. There's some trade offs having one versus the other, remote systems are a whole other can of worms and have a lot of compromises.

Here's a good read on it.
Log style vs tubular style | Turbobygarrett
and some extra pictures
https://www.facebook.com/TurboLife/photos_stream


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Turbo's rely on exhaust pressure to spin the impeller, headers are designed to reduce pressure so not a great idea on a turbo engine. A bigger bore exhaust is what you need. Just look at what the WRX boys are doing.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

sx sonic said:


> Having headers flanged directly to the turbo is not uncommon on turbo race engines and even some custom enthusiasts builds.


Yep, at which point they are no longer headers, but a Turbo Manifold. 



sx sonic said:


> There's some trade offs having one versus the other, remote systems are a whole other can of worms and have a lot of compromises.


Absolutely agree



sx sonic said:


> Here's a good read on it.
> Log style vs tubular style | Turbobygarrett
> and some extra pictures
> https://www.facebook.com/TurboLife/photos_stream


Great links. And as you can see, that first page does not mention headers at all, but Manifolds.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> Yep, at which point they are no longer headers, but a Turbo Manifold.
> 
> 
> Absolutely agree
> ...


I see from where you come, and I know what Garrett calls these parts. IMO a "header" is a fabricated tubular exhaust bolted to the head with individual passages to some point. Manifolds are generally cast and have some exhaust passages shared within the manifold. There are lots of web pages to this effect including some big name tubing manufacturers. BTW GN's have 409 stainless steel tubular header/manifolds, and they are prone to cracking on one of the welds. Cast iron/steel is a lot more durable in a daily driver production type of car.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Gus_Mahn said:


> BTW GN's have 409 stainless steel tubular header/manifolds, and they are prone to cracking on one of the welds. Cast iron/steel is a lot more durable in a daily driver production type of car.


That would suck!


----------

